
Looking back at Postgres - davidw
https://arxiv.org/abs/1901.01973
======
ggm
Good read. Nice to see the deep roots of things back into Ingres. (which I
only used very slightly, the complexity of your model to get to a viable
Ingres solution was north of my desires, given raw btree indexes)

I don't own any arc of the story but this write up is less than complete
regarding Larry Ellison, Oracle, and some things which happened during the
time of Ingres & Oracle's early days.

Its possible its all lawyer food and unprintable.

